# After boarding munchies



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

After any physical activity I get super hungry. I usually have a good lunch when boarding, but I still always crave something heavy. A burger or steak or something always sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

My dream is to have a nice steak after a long day of riding... but anything with meat will suffice :laugh:


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Tater tots + Chili + Nacho cheese + Jalapenos & Onions = Fucking Awesome


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

chili cheese fries for pre-lunch, burger + gatorade for lunch, then I choose from Taco Bell, In n out, KFC, Jack in the Box or Chipotle after the days done.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yodels and Snickers


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

A big fucking bowl of pasta, and if I'm to hungry to wait harveys.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

you cant beat a big-ass burrito from chipotle after a day of riding!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> you cant beat a big-ass burrito from chipotle after a day of riding!



hell yeah!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> you cant beat a big-ass burrito from chipotle after a day of riding!


x100000000


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Well... it all depends on your co-snowboarding activities (you know what I'm talkin' about... the reason you dip into the trees... haha), but seriously... I'm a vegetarian so I usually go for some nachos or veggie chilli. If I'm tryin' to board all day and all night, I try to get a couple cliff bars in to recharge my system... along with a couple beers.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

End of the day? Preferably something hearty and/or savory. Definitely big portions. Steak, pasta, Mexican, pizza, something like that...


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Ratskellar pizza in Government Camp.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I usually drink after a session soo 

But usually its something with a good deal of carbs in it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

After an awesome day of riding my friend Ash and I hit the bar for a couple of beers and to catch some live music. It was sweet, we were able to chill at a table and reflect on the amazing day, w/out getting hassled by douchers trying to pick up a couple married chicks 

We headed back to my place where my husband was kind enough to have the grill going for us. (Gosh I love him!) We mowed down some messy chili cheese dogs and had a nice long soak in the hot tub. It was the perfect ending to a great day! 

I agree with all who mentioned burritos as an after-boarding-meal, pizza is also good, a burger is always nice and ideally you'd have a fat steak and an ice cold beer waiting for ya. The main thing is, if I don't have to cook it, it's good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Taco Bell Chalupas and Baja Blast after boardign ftmfw


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Too bad you guys aren't in SoCal where REAL Mexican food can be found.

However I usually just grab whatever I can get. Most of the time I just have a PB&J stashed in my car


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

me and my friends always hit up dennys. its like tradition.

Nothing beats unlimited hot chocolate and a Lumberjack Slam.. mmmmmmmm i want some now haha


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

baja fresh ftw!!!!!

omg they just built one here near philly.. but its 45 minutes from me  

I ate that shizz on the regular when i tried to move out to LA..


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Too bad you guys aren't in SoCal where REAL Mexican food can be found.
> 
> However I usually just grab whatever I can get. Most of the time I just have a PB&J stashed in my car


for real. nowhere has better sushi and fish tacos than socal. i miss it mucho.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Pho, nuthin' better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Nachos, with homemade guacamole, and some ice cold Coronas!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;126563 said:


> Pho, nuthin' better.


You guys have pho up in the mountains?!?

I'd have to drive all the way back down for a good meal, but I'm sure it'll be worth it.

Pho is good any day, any time


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

A mars bar and gadorade is always good during lunch time after a big morning to refuel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Pho is good any day, any time


I second that! Too bad there's not enough variety of food up in the mountains. For me to get some decent(or any) viet after riding would require a 3 hr drive all the way back to Brooklyn :laugh:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Penguin said:


> You guys have pho up in the mountains?!?
> 
> I'd have to drive all the way back down for a good meal, but I'm sure it'll be worth it.


What can I say, I got it made in the shade. The three locals are 20 mins away from baller eats in Vancouver -- easily the most gastro-friendly city I've ever been in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;127021 said:


> What can I say, I got it made in the shade. The three locals are 20 mins away from baller eats in Vancouver -- easily the most gastro-friendly city I've ever been in.


Oh yeah... I'm from Montreal, I live in Calgary, and I agree, Vancouver is where it's at food wise...never had better pho or congee than in Vancouver. Halifax is a close second tho...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;126563 said:


> Pho, nuthin' better.


Pho, huh? I've never had it. Actually I didn't know what on earth you were talking about, so I googled it.  

To anyone else as dumb as me, here's what pho looks like: 









and here's what's in it:









Two questions: 
1. what the heck are beef balls? 
2. (which is more of a rhetorical) why does msg have to taste so good but make me feel so sick afterwards?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Mrs.Queez said:


> Pho, huh? I've never had it. Actually I didn't know what on earth you were talking about, so I googled it.
> 
> To anyone else as dumb as me, here's what pho looks like:
> 
> ...


 Serious? You almost look asian in that pic...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> Serious? You almost look asian in that pic...


serious.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

beef balls are basically pieces of meat that have been pulverized and then shaped to form the shape of a ball. Sometimes they have tendons. Beef balls are usually boiled (hence why they are sometimes present in pho) 

and guys, give Queez a break! She's from Oregon. I doubt they have many viet restaurants there :dunno:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Go out and try some Pho. Don't wait, go now.  And don't worry about what beef balls are, eating is not the time to be analytical...just make sure you give the beef strips a minute or two at the bottom of your bowl to cook before you eat them.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, I have the most killer craving for falafel right now -- that's another after-riding fave of mine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> She's from Oregon. I doubt they have many viet restaurants there :dunno:


yeah we don't eat a lotta beef balls down here, but we sure do love our venison & elk  oops wrong thread :laugh:

My husband and I are heading to the valley this weekend, so maybe we'll get out of our comfort zones and try something new... 

But we'll most likely just find a cool pub and stick to our fav's, Bacon Cheeseburgers and cheap beers


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Definitely try some vietnamese cuisine if you get the chance! Be sure to order spring rolls, they're to die for 

There's tons of other options out there besides bacon cheeseburgers (although they are quite tasty). 

Thai food is also very good, so be sure to go and check some out if you happen to come across a restaurant or two 

I have yet to try venison actually... :laugh:
Duck, geese, pheasant, rabbit, hare: yes. 
Deer, elk, moose: no.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think I've ever had Vietnamese food, but I do love Oriental cuisine. Japanese food is probably my favorite ethnic food. I didn't like shrimp until I had real Japanese food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I don't think I've ever had Vietnamese food, but I do love Oriental cuisine. Japanese food is probably my favorite ethnic food. I didn't like shrimp until I had real Japanese food.


Japenese food is good! This is kinda embarrassing but until a month ago, the only sushi I had ever tried was from a grocery store (and I still loved it)! My husband's best friend got word that I was dying to try some, so he busted out his sushi-roller at our New Year's Eve party and I got to try the 'real deal'. Needless to say, if I wasn't hooked enough before, I totally am now! However, I don't recommend drinking copious amounts of liquor on a stomach full of sushi!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

mmmm pho, definitely one of the best after boarding foods, especially in van. Other then that its beef stew and poutine / chili cheese fries


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Too bad you guys aren't in SoCal where REAL Mexican food can be found.
> 
> However I usually just grab whatever I can get. Most of the time I just have a PB&J stashed in my car


I've got some good authentic mexican restaurants around, but there is something about Taco Bell's shittiness that tastes great and is addicting. Plus, its about the only thing open at 1am when I get done with night boarding lol


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

Orriz said:


> poutine


you jsut said it alll


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a bottle of beer


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Orriz said:


> mmmm pho, definitely one of the best after boarding foods, especially in van. Other then that its beef stew and poutine / chili cheese fries


What's poutine?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> What's poutine?


Mmmmmm Poutine... it's one of Quebec's signature foods. It's French fries, with gravy and cheese curds. While poutine is readily available pretty much everywhere (in Canada anyways), just like bagels and smoked meat, you will never have it as good as in Quebec!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Pad Thai, Sashimi ! Ya ya dont see it at the mountain but when I am stayin at the condo I bring my own. Killer food for post slope day !


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

That looks like a bucket of grease :laugh:

Pad Thai!!! Yummmm

In terms of jap food: for me it's Eel Avocado, Dragon and Phoenix Rolls (at my local restaurant a phoenix roll is chicken tempura inside topped with fresh mango - delicious!). I would never pass up some Soba or Udon either 

Real Chinese food is amazing (not the take out general tso's crap). Dimsum!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> That looks like a bucket of grease :laugh:


It basically is....


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> It basically is....


But sooooooo delicious! Ugh, I would eat that for breakfast!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to say, that looks quite disgusting. I'm sure it tastes great, disgusting things always do.

I'm one of those weirdies who likes to eat healthy so I tend to go for less greasy things. You know, like a giant slab of totally healthy red meat or something. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I have to say, that looks quite disgusting. I'm sure it tastes great, disgusting things always do.
> 
> I'm one of those weirdies who likes to eat healthy so I tend to go for less greasy things. You know, like a giant slab of totally healthy red meat or something. :laugh:


Hey, nothing wrong with a slab of red meat... get a nice strip loin, douse it in steak spice, wrap it in tin foil, leave it on the counter for the day and 4 minutes in the foreman grill... mmmmmm


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

daaaamn i havent had tater tots since 5th grade school lunch


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> That looks like a bucket of grease :laugh:
> 
> Pad Thai!!! Yummmm
> 
> ...


wow respect for knowing what real Chinese food is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Dudes poutine is a potential greese ball but it depends how you make it, I used to work @ a restaurant and the chefs in the back would use fresh hand cut pomme frites (fries), with veal au jou instead of gravy and buffalo mozzarella for curds. That shit was divine, just waiting till that cheese melts and gets all stringy... this thread makes me hungry :laugh:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Anybody been to Guu or Gyoza King in downtown Vancouver?? They are are hands-down the very VERY best non-sushi Japanese food!! Not to mention they're both totally cheap and cheerful. 

Sweet Jesus, I could eat a horse right now I'm so freakin' hungry!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

McDONALDS! haha.
theres a mickey ds like a 15 mins after i get off the mountain. 
i order a big mac, 2 apple pies of the dollar menu. a sundae. and a cheese burger. iittss amazingg!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

A Big ass burger


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Mrs.Queez said:


> Pho, huh? I've never had it. Actually I didn't know what on earth you were talking about, so I googled it.
> 
> To anyone else as dumb as me, here's what pho looks like:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah MSG rules!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes MSG is awesome. Bring it on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

djtang88 said:


> wow respect for knowing what real Chinese food is.


Thanks! It's kind of required when 80% of your friends are Chinese


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Peanut M&M'S and green Tilt


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

velveeta. yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Thanks! It's kind of required when 80% of your friends are Chinese


haha. ya i hate it when people are like this chinese place is so good and then they say its because they have really good general tso's or sweet and sour chicken. But i definitely try showing them real chinese food givin that i am Taiwanese and i have to represent. haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Woot! Taiwan represent! 

I really want to go to Taipei someday, if only plane tix weren't so expensive. Cheap bubble tea ftw! :laugh:

Funny story about chinese restaurants. I once went to a place that served all-day dimsum, in a totally white neighborhood. So, I come in with my friends (Asian) and we sit down to order some ha gao and tsa siu bao (not sure you will be able to understand what that is, I only know the Cantonese names of the dishes). We look around, and notice that absolutely everyone in the restaurant is eating their food with forks! We had to ask the waiters for chopsticks :laugh:. An old gentleman sitting near us saw that we were eating with chopsticks, so he asked the waiter for a pair also. He tried very hard to grab the dumpling with them, but was not able to. Eventually he gave up and went back to using a knife and fork. Honestly, I have never felt more out of place - and I'm white. :laugh:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread has made me hungry for Pho. Damn you all!!


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

yeahhh i just wanted to know wat u guys ate so i could find something goood  im sorry PHO looks like the nastiest thing ever but i guess cant hurt to try... unless... nah u know ima stick with poutine,mickeyD and some steaks---> saddly i cant cook for shit


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

it's delicious! You really are missing out


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Woot! Taiwan represent!
> 
> I really want to go to Taipei someday, if only plane tix weren't so expensive. Cheap bubble tea ftw! :laugh:
> 
> Funny story about chinese restaurants. I once went to a place that served all-day dimsum, in a totally white neighborhood. So, I come in with my friends (Asian) and we sit down to order some ha gao and tsa siu bao (not sure you will be able to understand what that is, I only know the Cantonese names of the dishes). We look around, and notice that absolutely everyone in the restaurant is eating their food with forks! We had to ask the waiters for chopsticks :laugh:. An old gentleman sitting near us saw that we were eating with chopsticks, so he asked the waiter for a pair also. He tried very hard to grab the dumpling with them, but was not able to. Eventually he gave up and went back to using a knife and fork. Honestly, I have never felt more out of place - and I'm white. :laugh:


haha. ya i know what the second one is but not the first. ya you should def go to Taipei or all of Taiwan i went with some friends two summers ago (way better than goin with my parents) we lived in a hostel in Taipei that was really nice with central air, lcd tv two showers, but ya it was really cheap and really close to the night market. Yup bubble tea is from Taiwan and its cheap and alot better than in the US. People are really nice too compared to China. Ya if you decide to go i can get you the address to that hostel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Har gow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
this is what I am talking about.

I actually had plans to go with a friend this summer, but they got cancelled due to the current economic situation (plane tix are insanely expensive out of nyc). Bubble tea is godly, I <3 Ten Ren's (and a few other local bakeries with good bbt in NYC). And people are nice in Taiwan because they're the not communist :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ooo shrimp dumplings ya i only know how to say that in madarin. damn that sucks that you can't go anymore. hhhmmm ill ask my sister about Ten Ren's, she lives in Brooklyn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh! I'm from Brooklyn :laugh:

there's one on 8th Ave, she should know where that is


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Oh! I'm from Brooklyn :laugh:


nice!! ya i was gonna go and visit her this weekend but shes got a meeting all day sun, i could always use my longboard and take the subway to go to places, but since my foot is broken i dont think thats a really good idea haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

lol. Where are you from? and ouch, how did you break your foot?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Im from Ann Arbor, MI. haha ya breaking my foot is a long story, funny thing is i thought i sprained my foot so i didn't actually get an xray until 4 days later just to make sure haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

well there goes your season! :laugh: How much longer do you have to have the cast?

My best pre-boarding food is chocolate cookies . I know, I know, they're not sufficient... but they just taste so damn well :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

These are great after a day of riding, with ice cold Coronas. Better than store-bought guaranteed. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the chili cheese fries while on the mountain (quite cheap considering its a resort)

and afterward I must agree with the folks saying chipotle, except instead of the burrito i go for the 3 soft tacos


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I drinks mah protein shakes after a day of riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Baked potato with chili and cheese is also good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Baked potato with chili and cheese is also good :thumbsup:


I want that


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Oh! I'm from Brooklyn :laugh:
> 
> there's one on 8th Ave, she should know where that is


There's one on Mott Street in Chinatown as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

2 actually 

One is south of canal on Mott, the other is north.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Burger with a side of Yammie Fries! MMMMM

...or Poutine

I wish there was Pho near the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

everything in the fridge. 

generally raisin bran muffins, corn muffins, yogurt, chicken beef all that good stuff.


----------

